# how many graphite molds do you buy each time?



## Tarzan Tsui (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi guys, I have a question, how many graphite molds do you buy per time?

I saw the prices of graphite molds from sellers on eBay. Considering the cost of mold itself, I thought their prices were high. But taking the expensive express fees into account, if the order is only 1pcs, the price seems reasonable.

For example, an graphite ingot mold like the picture below, in outside dimention of 6.0"x 5.0"x 0.75", it may be sold as USD$60 on line. 
If it is our factory that make the mold: Not including express fee, the cost is only about USD$16 when made in our best grade molded graphite material. (Even made in our isomolded graphite, the cost is only about USD$23). but the express fee for 1 pcs may cost nearly $40. so the unit price for 1 pcs is $16+$40=$56. But for 2 pcs, the express fee is about $50, then the unit price is $16+$50/2= $41. There is a lot of profit.

So I wonder, how many graphite molds do you buy each time? If it is like 5 pcs each time, I think maybe I can try to retail on eBay. If the quantity is only 1 pcs each time, I am not sure if to retail the molds is a good idea.


----------



## Tarzan Tsui (Mar 4, 2021)

Some of my contact information as below:

My name is Tarzan, you guys can contact me via email [email protected] or Whatsapp: +86 18737926175.
My Linkedin page is:https://www.linkedin.com/in/tarzan-tsui-b82209a8/

I am the marketing of XRD Graphite Manufacturing Co., Ltd. in China. The website of our company: www.xrdgraphite.com (in Chinese) or www.graphitemachining.cn (in English).
and the video about our company on Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIxIbM6N8jM


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 4, 2021)

Tarzan Tsui said:


> For example, an graphite ingot mold like the picture below, in outside dimention of 6.0"x 5.0"x 0.75", it may be sold as USD$60 on line.
> If it is our factory that make the mold: Not including express fee, the cost is only about USD$16 when made in our best grade molded graphite material. (Even made in our isomolded graphite, the cost is only about USD$23). but the express fee for 1 pcs may cost nearly $40. so the unit price for 1 pcs is $16+$40=$56. But for 2 pcs, the express fee is about $50, then the unit price is $16+$50/2= $31. There is a lot of profit.



I think your math is a little off.

$16 + $50 / 2 would be $33 each, but shouldn't it be $32 + $50 / 2 = $41 each?

Dave


----------



## Tarzan Tsui (Mar 4, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Tarzan Tsui said:
> 
> 
> > For example, an graphite ingot mold like the picture below, in outside dimention of 6.0"x 5.0"x 0.75", it may be sold as USD$60 on line.
> ...



Hi Dave, thanks for the reply. But actually I mean $16 +($50/2）=$41. The $50 is divided by 2 because when 2 pcs, the express fee is $50, so on average it would be $25 for each pcs. But the $16 is the cost for one pcs, so it was not divided by 2.


----------



## Tarzan Tsui (Mar 4, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Tarzan Tsui said:
> 
> 
> > For example, an graphite ingot mold like the picture below, in outside dimention of 6.0"x 5.0"x 0.75", it may be sold as USD$60 on line.
> ...



oh sorry, I see the mistakes. My fault. I will correct it. Thank you, Dave.


----------

